# Weaving- Working on first Christmas presents: woven placemats



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

The weaving is going very fast! Cutting the fabric into strips took some time. Instead of scissors, next time I'll try my rotary cutter.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Lovely looking forward to seeing more/all when completed.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

My, that is pretty. The colors that pop out from the fabrics are so nice together.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely! I'm curious about using fabric strips like that, the care of finish projects? Wouldn't the fabric strips fray with use and washing?


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

wordancer said:


> Lovely! I'm curious about using fabric strips like that, the care of finish projects? Wouldn't the fabric strips fray with use and washing?


Don't know!


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

They may fray some but not a lot. This is the same kind of weaving as rag rugs and they don't fray very much. As long as the weaving is done nice and tight the strip edges hold very well. Definitely use your rotary cutter and if you really like weaving with fabric strips keep an eye out at flea markets, yarn sales, auctions, online auctions and ads (like Craigslist) for a rag cutter--Fraser is one brand. They make the job so easy. Read up on them because they came in different models for different uses.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Qqbeautiful colors! I wove the Maria rug, ended up weaving 4. Of them, everyone loved them! In Interweave Handwoven.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Qqbeautiful colors! I wove the Maria rug, ended up weaving 4. Of them, everyone loved them! In Interweave Handwoven.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I really like them. The color changes will make them very interesting. You'll show them to us finished, I hope.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Those will make lovely gifts! How fun you are having such fun making them.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Babalou said:


> I really like them. The color changes will make them very interesting. You'll show them to us finished, I hope.


Of course!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Did you cut them straight or on the bias? And how did you finish the ends? Did you leave a fringe, or did you start & finish with a few rows of yarn and hemstitch so you could have a very narrow fringe - or did you fold it over & sew a hem? I have only played with fabric once, but I like the look & would make great gifts.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

ilmacheryl said:


> Did you cut them straight or on the bias? And how did you finish the ends? Did you leave a fringe, or did you start & finish with a few rows of yarn and hemstitch so you could have a very narrow fringe - or did you fold it over & sew a hem? I have only played with fabric once, but I like the look & would make great gifts.


I cut them straight. Bias might have been a good idea, I don't know.

I started with some yarn as weft, but only to spread the warp. I tried hem stitching, but it didn't work well so I will finish with short fringe, maybe tied like a lattice. I haven't gotten that far!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice. I love that you used the material it is on my to do list. Like so many other things. Great gift they will love them.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Love your colour blending. Even if the strips do fray a bit that will add to the texture.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

All done! http://www.ravelry.com/projects/amoamarone/lornas-rag-placemats


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Had a peek on Ravelry and they certainly look good.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. Sure they will love em. Now the hard part holding on to them till Christmas. Lol


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow, they are wonderful. I would love to try rag weaving, but I only have a rigid heddle loom and I am afraid it wouldn't be able to hold the tension I need.


----------

